
Can Science Fiction Predict the Future of Technology? - socrateslee
https://daily.jstor.org/can-science-fiction-predict-the-future-of-technology/
======
socrateslee
Quote from the article: A fundamental change in human thinking about the
future began in the 18th century, as technological change accelerated to a
point where its effects were easily visible in the course of a single
lifetime, and terms such as progress and development entered human
discourse…Speculation about the future became more common as human beings
increasingly reshaped the world during the 19th and early 20th centuries,
though it was seen largely as entertainment, a diversion from the often stark
realities of everyday life. Yet some of that speculation proved surprisingly
close to the mark.

